# Objective-C vs. Cocoa



## kainjow (Jun 7, 2002)

OK, someone clearify something for me. When somebody is talking about Cocoa programming, they aren't necessarily referring to Objective-C? Right? Or is Cocoa Objective-C? Like, you can create Java apps in Cocoa? Right? Hmm I'm confused...please help me.


----------



## zots (Jun 7, 2002)

Cocoa's frameworks are written in objective-c so if you say you write cocoa apps it is usually obj-c unless you specify that you use java.  Since gcc compiles c, c++, java I think you can write in c++ too it's just a bit of a challenge using classes in one language and writting in another.


----------



## iconara (Jun 7, 2002)

- A program written for Cocoa is either written in Objective-C or Java. 

- Cocoa itself (a class-library/framework) is written in Objective-C and plain C. 

- When programming programming a Cocoa-application with Apple's version of the compiler GCC, you can actually mix Objective-C and C++, but you cannot make a C++-class inherit from a Objective-C-class nor can you call methods on Objective-C objects with the C++ syntax or vice-versa (which is possible in M$ .NET-platform). 



theo


----------

